# Noob Here



## FourPointDeuce (Oct 4, 2008)

Greetings!
I just bought a 2001 A6 4.2 and... well, I freakin' love this car. This is my 1st venture with Audi, and I now know all the buzz. I've had my eyes on an A6 4.2 for years now and am elated to finally have one! I've owned several 300++ hp vehicles, but none as well rounded as this car. It is a dream to drive!
Anyhow, I am looking at performance upgrades already. I am having a hard time finding anything worth a toot. I have seen the GIAC ECU chip in a few different places, but it is $600 and offers about 12-15 hp. Now, I know this is an Audi, and I know hp will cost me.... But I can't help but wonder if money on performance upgrades is better spent elsewhere? If it is 2x or 3x, fine, I just want the best bang for the buck. I was thinking about exhaust and such. I noticed the factory exhaust looks pretty restrictive when they put it on the rack for me to inspect. I don't really want it any louder, but, I want some better performance for sure. It seems pretty small for a 300 hp V8. Keep in mind, I am a 3X yr old professional with 3 kids and a wife, so a loud tuner car is NOT what interests me at all anymore. 
Asthetically, I don't want to change a thing either. I LOVE the wheels, the stance, the body and everything about it. I will change NOTHING about it. I am looking for HP. Any help you all can offer me? I am a member of a couple other Audi forums, and though they have been very nice and somewhat helpful- They seem to lack the actual technical expertise I want. I am 100% a do-it-yourself'r with plenty of experience turning wrenches on cars. This whole Audi thing is new to me so I am looking for a community with good advice! I am impressed thus far!
Before anyone asks, the dealer just dumped several thousand of maint. into this car. It was the owner's son's car, who apparently wanted to keep this car another 3 yrs through his PhD program. 30 days after putting $4.5k of maint. into it, he decided he wanted a new S8. Anyhow, it has all new control arms, brakes & rotors all around, brand new tires, new washer and coolant resevoirs, timing belt & w/p, struts, *all *fluids, drive belts & hoses... and has a rediculously flawless body and interior. VERY few knicks and one scratch found so far. It was garaged all the time and babied like nothing else. 
Also, anyone know how I can get a picture I have of it put in my signature?








Thanks!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Noob Here (FourPointDeuce)*

We need pics! I don't think there is much available for the 4.2 for power upgrades. Maybe tip chip and free flowing exhaust and/or cat delete. But any of that will be louder then stock. I have a TT exhaust on my Corrado, and it is louder, but not too bad. However, I am thinking of dynomating the trunk area to reduce the noise at highway speeds. The Audis have a lot more soundblocking material in the car compared to my rado, so it may not be an issue. 
There might be a supercharger kit you could add, but nothing that would not be $4G to $10G to do it right. $4G if you can find a kit, more if you fab it yourself from parts. Hit up Derracuda, he probably knows more about these cars then most.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Snowhere at 12:14 PM 10-4-2008_


----------



## FourPointDeuce (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Noob Here (Snowhere)*

I would love to post pics! Not sure how though?? Some other forums have the option to browse your local drive to upload photos but I do not see the option on here anywhere. I don't have any images posted via html online anywhere either, so, a link is out of the question. Advice there?
Anyhow, thanks for the advice. The 4.2 lacks aftermarket goodies for sure. I spent hours online last night hunting stuff down after posting this, and didn't find much. I may end up piecing together an exhaust system myself and hope for the best. Do they even make headers for these cars?? Supercharger is out of the question for now- this thing has over 100k on it so I'd rather not push it. I still need to drive it daily, ha! I will likely look at an RS6 twin turbo in a few yrs... At least, that is the CURRENT plan...
Can anyone speak much on the tip chip? I love this car, but, the transmission is definitely frustrating for people who _*'drive'*_ their cars.... It is the laziest dang tranny I've ever driven with. Does the tip chip shorten the life of the tranny? What exactly does this chip do, can anyone offer advice from experience with it?
Thanks snowhere! I appreciate the feedback!










_Modified by FourPointDeuce at 10:37 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Noob Here (FourPointDeuce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourPointDeuce* »_I would love to post pics! Not sure how though?? Some other forums have the option to browse your local drive to upload photos but I do not see the option on here anywhere. I don't have any images posted via html online anywhere either, so, a link is out of the question. Advice there?

http://www.photobucket.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The rest I can't really help with though. I would like to know more about the tip chip though if anyone can chime in about that.


----------



## FourPointDeuce (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Noob Here (EK20)*

As requested! Here are some snaps of my new Audi. 








*(The fog light trim was replaced by the dealer a few days ago. That was the only asthetic flaw on this car)*
































_Modified by FourPointDeuce at 10:09 AM 10-5-2008_


_Modified by FourPointDeuce at 10:09 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Noob Here (FourPointDeuce)*

Wow! You weren't kidding at all. It really _was_ babied!








I've always loved that color too. Had I not gotten mine in white, that was my second choice. Actually initially I was looking for silver, but white won me over.


----------



## FourPointDeuce (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Noob Here (EK20)*

Thank you! I was sold after 5 minutes of inspecting it, 15 minutes of driving it and one look at the list a page long of recent maint. Best $9k I have ever spent.







I've only seen one other A6 in this color so far...
Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Noob Here (FourPointDeuce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourPointDeuce* »_Best $9k I have ever spent.









9k?!?!








Who did you kill for that deal?









_Quote, originally posted by *FourPointDeuce* »_I've only seen one other A6 in this color so far...

I haven't seen many in person but I've seen a few on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourPointDeuce (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Noob Here (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_9k?!?!








Who did you kill for that deal?









 
Ha, I got a steal on it for sure. I tend to be very good at negotiating (_I have to be in my job_), but- I had a couple things going for me. The owner of this specialty dealer I bought it from, was incredibly irritated with his son... In that he just spent $4,500 at HIS cost to do everything imaginable for maintenance and his son decided he didn't want it anymore. I think the owner just wanted it out of his sight and mind, and quickly. He was very irritated everytime the topic came up. And also, I had cash to bring to the table. Long story short- They were asking $15,888 and I told them I would bring cash in an hour if they could do it out the door with taxes and all for $9,500. He didn't want to do it at all (_considering the amount of $$ they just put into it_) but cash talks.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Noob Here (FourPointDeuce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourPointDeuce* »_Ha, I got a steal on it for sure. I tend to be very good at negotiating (_I have to be in my job_), but- I had a couple things going for me. The owner of this specialty dealer I bought it from, was incredibly irritated with his son... In that he just spent $4,500 at HIS cost to do everything imaginable for maintenance and his son decided he didn't want it anymore. I think the owner just wanted it out of his sight and mind, and quickly. He was very irritated everytime the topic came up. And also, I had cash to bring to the table. Long story short- They were asking $15,888 and I told them I would bring cash in an hour if they could do it out the door with taxes and all for $9,500. He didn't want to do it at all (_considering the amount of $$ they just put into it_) but cash talks.

Wow, you're definitely one hell of a negotiator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I usually am, but when I see a car I want I tend to worry less about it. Especially when it was an S8 I was looking at. I was pissed when it sold before I could line up the financing.


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Noob Here (EK20)*

I did most of the upgrades you can do to my 4.2.
Its a S6 so it has 340hp stock but i did miltek downpipes and catback. with unitronic chip, intake, suspension, bigger brakes and more sticky tires with other mods it drive nothing like stock. i love every minute i drive this car. 
Here are some pics. have any questions? just ask and i will try to answer them to my best ability, since i did some research on mods for this car.
















most recent pic


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Noob Here (kingofnyc22)*

Nice avant! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I never see a S6 wagon around here, just an occasional S4 avant.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Noob Here (kingofnyc22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingofnyc22* »_









I would do evil, vile things for your S6.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Noob Here (kingofnyc22)*

Hey King
Nice wheels man
Are those RS4 replicas?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Noob Here (Massboykie)*

the wheels are oem rs4 rims. 19x9 with 275/30/19 tires.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks very clean, but needs to be lowered


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i am contemplating lowering or rims for mine. since the stock wheels are 8.5" wide its kinda pointless to get rims unless its for astetics. I am lookin at doin a custom cat back with flowmaster 40 series mufflers. I already have a kn pannel filter and it seems to have more pep on the hw and when passing.


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

im thinking of going with flowmasters also. i have the same super 40 series on my rocco. nice sound and not to loud. got it really cheap off e-bay, and yes it's real.


----------

